# Cigaqrbox conversion



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

About a year ago I bought a mint Aurora Cigarbox Toronado for a dollar at a thrift store. It is yellow. Since then I have been itching to tear it apart and convert it into a slot car. I realized the front and back bumpers are cast metal, not plastic. I carefully cut the heads off of the rivets underneath and wiggled the die cast frame from under the body. I then took my cutting wheel and cut the bumpers off at the appropriate places. 

Question to the group, are the bumpers going to make this too heavy to run, or will it handle poorly? It may become a shelf queen because it is in good shape, (so far).


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont let it hold up your project! Just modify the cast bumpers until you can find the replacements. Mount with clear silicone so you can pick it off easily later.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I did this myself with a white Toronado a few years ago. The car seems to run and handle fine...looks good too!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've done a Thunderbird and a Firebird this way. The metal bumpers work just fine. Here's a thread on the Thunderbird:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=105764

When I cut the bumpers off, I actually left them attached to the piece of the chassis with the screw hole, so they can be held on by the body screws. This has the added benefit of working as a spacer in the front, where normally the body would sit too low. (Although IIRC, the rear on the Thunderbird did not work out like that and I had to glue it on...)

--rick


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

What no pictures? I would think with the Toronado being so big and bulky, that the metal bumpers would help keep it in the slot. I know i've done the same to a ciger box car, but can't remember which one. You can always get replacements from RRR if it doesn't work out.
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the ideas and encouragement. I did use the dot of silicone for easy removal later. I had already cut off the bumpers before I read the post about leaving the screw hole. The car handles fine and stays in the slot. Below are some lousy pictures, but you will get the idea. I also realized I had converted two other Cigarbox cars but they had no bumpers. The turquoise toronado is an original Aurora car for comparison.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love converting cigar boxes and speedines to slots, it bumps up all the color choices, and they usually are a fraction of the price.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While push car conversion to slots are a great (and usually cheaper) way to go, be careful with those that have honking metal bumpers as does your Toronado. They still work but can short your track out if they land the wrong way on both rails as the metal will conduct electricty!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just got 3 brown Cobras in the mail, no friggin windshields in them guys (speedlines) but they do have headlight glass? weird and cool. I'll be hunting parts at the show this saturday.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Headlight glass??? Pix please!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Headlight glass??? Pix please!!


here it is, sorry for the wait.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Ed. Now it makes sense. Those look like they'd light up the sky better than the road... :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like the conjoined twin version of the Lee sisters.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Looks like the conjoined twin version of the Lee sisters.


Ugg and Home? lol

What I like is it's such a weird shade of brown, I never seen a tjet this color.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah....giggle. Da Lee sisters. 
A very unique color indeed!....and those googly lame-thrower headlamps. A face only a mother could love.


----------

